# المجلة الترفيهية



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*
*
*اخر اخبار المنتدى ليوم الثلاثاء ومعكم كالمعتاد المراسلة يويو
وسنوفيكم بكل ما هو جديد خلال 24 ساعه
الان وعدنا اليكم بعد الفاصل

بالنسبه لآخر المواضيع فى المنتدى

فلا يوجد لدينا اى مواضيع جديدة بسبب اكتئاب الاعضاء وحالتهم النفسيه الغير مستقرة
والسبب الرئيسى هو انهم لسه مصحيوش من النوم

وسنوفيكم سريعا عن حاله الطقس

يتوقع مدير  المنتدى بأن المواضيع  المكررة والحذوفه تؤدى الى انخفاض فى درجات الحرارة  مما يسبب صعوبه فى  التنفس للااعضاء وضيق فى الشرايين والعرق المستمر وربنا  يستر علينا
اما عن المواضيع الترفيهية تؤدى الى ارتفاع درجه الحرارة 
وانتعاش لكل الاعضاء

اما عن المشاكل الصحيه للآعضاء 
فلدينا اختراع جديد لسد شهيه الآعضاء ويشعرك بالشبع الدائم
فيجب على كل عضو قبل دخوله للمنتدى ان يتناول 9 اكواب من الماء فالماء ليس له سعرات حراريه ويملا فراغ المعهدة 
وصحتك هى الاهم عندنا
ومعكم بعض الاعلانات للآعضاء فقط

1- مطلوب لقهوة يويو  عاملين بأجور مجزيه جدا 
فقط للااستعلام اتصل بالرقم الظاهر على الشاشه

3- مؤسسه استاذه حبو اعدائكم


بيو رووتر لاين لمعالجه مياه الشرب اقوى العروض فلتر 
r.o الآصلى 
تخلص من الشوائب والكلور والمواد السامه وتخلص من اللون والطعم والرائحه
ضمان مدى الحياة 
خصم هائل للدفع النقدى السعر.......؟؟؟
اسأل عن هديتك عند التعاقد

4- معرض واثقة فيك يارب ورور ايهاب

مهرجان العرائس عند شرائك بقيمه 1000 جنيه ومضاعفتها استلم الكوبون لتدخل معنا السحب على الغسالات وثلاجات وجوائز تانيه كتير 

كن معنا دائما لتجد الآفضل وتختار ما يناسبك من كل عرض

شقه للبيع
مساحتها 42 متر عبارة عن (رسبشن فقط لا غير )
تشطيب سوبر لوكس
بحرى الدور 119 لا يوجد اسانسير بسعر هايل250000 الف جنيه اتصل الان تاخد جراب موبايل هديه.........

حوادث وقضايا المجلة
تم القبض على العضو عبود  بسبب اهماله لقسم وعدم اشتراكه مع باقى الاعضاء
وترحيله الى سجن ابو زعبل

​​
*


----------



## aymonded (28 مايو 2013)

يظهر الشاي اللي باشربه في حاجة مخلياني مش شايف كويس ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## GoGo No Way (28 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو فين نمرة الراجل الى هيبيع الشقة  >>>


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

موجودة ع الشاشة 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2013)

*الحمدلله مذكرتيشى اسمى فى القوائم السوادة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

ههههه لا متاخفش دورك جاى


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2013)

*يا ويلك منى لو قلتى حاجاة عليا كداولاكدا
هطلع عيونك دى
واكلوها  فى طبق كدا بالشوكة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه نحن لانخاف
ولعلمك مش بكش هههههههههههههه


----------



## mary naeem (28 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا قمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

*نورتى ياحبيبى*


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2013)

*الصبر لة حدود يا قطة اوعى اعطك ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

هههههه انما للصبر حدود للصبر حدود للصبر حدود
يااااااااااااااااااقلبى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

برضه مش بنخاف ولا بنكش


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2013)

*تعرفى لوكان دورى حلو
هديلك لفة حلوة بى نظارتى دى
واقولك كلام حلومن قلبى يدوخك 
وتبقى مسطولة وسعتها بقى  هع هع هع هع
ننتقم منك ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

هههههه لن انسى لك هذا الموقف هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (28 مايو 2013)

*ومين قالك انك تنسى 
دا انتىالقمر الوحيد اللى بيطل على الكورةالاراضية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههه ماااااااااشى


----------



## خادم البتول (28 مايو 2013)

وأنا لا أتأخر أبدا عن *عسلية *حبيبتنا كلنا رغم إن الكتابة صعبة جدا بالنسبة لي الأيام دي.. لكن الفكرة تحفة.. أخبار الأعضاء وإعلاناتهم بطريقة كوميدية من تأليفك.. فكرة بالفعل جميلة.. بس ممكن الأطفال اللي في الأول تخففي منهم لموضوع تاني وهنا تركزي عشان تعرفي تألفي بطريقة حلوة.. مثلا واحد غضبان وبيزعق تكتبي: "*تحذير: هروب نمر مفترس من حديقة الحيوان.. رجاء عدم الاقتراب من منطقة.....*" وتروحي رازعه اللينك ع الخناقة.. مثلا دونا الصغيرة نجحت تكتبي: "*معامل دونا وشركاها لصناعة المخلل: عرض خاص بمناسبة الحصول على شهادة الأيزو*"، وطبعا لينك على توبيك التهاني.. وهكذا.. بصور ولينكات وماترحميش  يعني زي ما عملتي فعلا.. بس خدي بالك "*معرض واثقة ورورو للعرائس*" ده توبيك لوحده. :smile01 عايزين كل شوية أخبار من هناك لو سمحتي.  تسلم إيدك يا قمر. :16_4_10:


* * *
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 مايو 2013)

من نجاح الى نجاح .. برافو على الفكره الجميله​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2013)

> *3- مؤسسه استاذه حبو اعدائكم
> 
> *
> *بيو رووتر لاين لمعالجه مياه الشرب اقوى العروض فلتر
> ...


 هههههههههه بقيت صاحبه مؤسسه فلاتر مايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا هاجى افلتركم كلمك و افلتر افكراكم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نصيحا بئا متسمعيش كلام الى فوقيا ده ههههههههههههههه
 ده ناوى  يخليهم يحطوا على اسمك شريطه حلوه كدا و توحشينا--
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قال تحطى لينك المواضيع قال ههههههه 
 فكره تحححححفه و اعتقد انت حققتى لحد فى بالى كان يقصد شىء شبيه بالفكره دى فعلا--  و كان نفسه يعملها هههههههههه
 اديها اتحققت له اهى هههه
و عبود سجنتيه يخبر يخبر-- يعنى اجيب عيش و   حلاوه و اجى-- خلى بالك لو قربتى جنبه هتلاقى نفسك انت الى سجينه و هو طليق هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> وأنا لا أتأخر أبدا عن *عسلية *حبيبتنا كلنا رغم إن الكتابة صعبة جدا بالنسبة لي الأيام دي.. لكن الفكرة تحفة.. أخبار الأعضاء وإعلاناتهم بطريقة كوميدية من تأليفك.. فكرة بالفعل جميلة.. بس ممكن الأطفال اللي في الأول تخففي منهم لموضوع تاني وهنا تركزي عشان تعرفي تألفي بطريقة حلوة.. مثلا واحد غضبان وبيزعق تكتبي: "*تحذير: هروب نمر مفترس من حديقة الحيوان.. رجاء عدم الاقتراب من منطقة.....*" وتروحي رازعه اللينك ع الخناقة.. مثلا دونا الصغيرة نجحت تكتبي: "*معامل دونا وشركاها لصناعة المخلل: عرض خاص بمناسبة الحصول على شهادة الأيزو*"، وطبعا لينك على توبيك التهاني.. وهكذا.. بصور ولينكات وماترحميش  يعني زي ما عملتي فعلا.. بس خدي بالك "*معرض واثقة ورورو للعرائس*" ده توبيك لوحده. :smile01 عايزين كل شوية أخبار من هناك لو سمحتي.  تسلم إيدك يا قمر. :16_4_10:
> 
> 
> * * *
> ​





حبو قالتلى مش اسمع كلامك ياعمو هههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ليك ياخادم
نورتنى ياعسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> من نجاح الى نجاح .. برافو على الفكره الجميله​



*
شكرا شكرا يااستاذى *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههه بقيت صاحبه مؤسسه فلاتر مايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هاجى افلتركم كلمك و افلتر افكراكم هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نصيحا بئا متسمعيش كلام الى فوقيا ده ههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههه لامتخافيش
وبالنسبة لعبود
برضه متخافيش
احنا مش بنكش ههههههههههه

نورتنيى ياعسلللللللللل ربنا يخليكى لينا ياقمر*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 مايو 2013)

> *
> 1- مطلوب لقهوة يويو  عاملين بأجور مجزيه جدا
> فقط للااستعلام اتصل بالرقم الظاهر على الشاشه
> *
> ...




*و يبقى السؤال فين رقم 2 ؟؟ من 1 ل 3 كدة وش ؟؟ :smil12:

حلوة الفكرة و جديدة بس متلعبيش مع الاسد:fun_lol: .. دة يسجن بلد بحالها مينفعش يتسجن :t33:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و يبقى السؤال فين رقم 2 ؟؟ من 1 ل 3 كدة وش ؟؟ :smil12:
> 
> حلوة الفكرة و جديدة بس متلعبيش مع الاسد:fun_lol: .. دة يسجن بلد بحالها مينفعش يتسجن :t33:*




_
متخافوش عليا ياجماعة دا عبود طيب حتى
ربنا يسامحنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى ياشقاوة ياقمر_


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (28 مايو 2013)

*هههههههههههههه*
*فكرة جميلة جداً الصور تتكلم مع بعضها*
*ونشرة أخبار متفرقة والمتهم هو عبود ...ولاكن نفسي*
*أعرف فين سجن أبو زعبل حتى أزور عبود وأفهم أي هي الحكاية*
*وأكيد هو مظلوم مثل ناس كثيرة داخل القضبان
*_*شكراً أختي العزيزة عمل جميل جداً  
 الرب معك يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة.  
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيضك بنعمته وسلامه  
 والمجد لربنايسوع المسيح دائماً...آمين* _​


----------



## oesi no (28 مايو 2013)

الحمد لله اسمى مجاش
بس موضوع جميل جميل مفيش كلام 
مع بعض الالش الرخيص
ههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *فكرة جميلة جداً الصور تتكلم مع بعضها*
> *ونشرة أخبار متفرقة والمتهم هو عبود ...ولاكن نفسي*
> *أعرف فين سجن أبو زعبل حتى أزور عبود وأفهم أي هي الحكاية*
> ...



شكرا ليك اخى جدا نورتنى
ابقى اسال عبود وجيبله معاك عيش وحلاوة ههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الحمد لله اسمى مجاش
> بس موضوع جميل جميل مفيش كلام
> مع بعض الالش الرخيص
> ههههههههههههه



بكرة دورك يجى ولا تخاف ياواد


----------



## Veronicaa (28 مايو 2013)

هههه فكرة حلوة
متابعة معاكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

اوكى حبيبتى
نورتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

> *- معرض واثقة فيك يارب ورور ايهاب
> 
> **مهرجان العرائس عند شرائك بقيمه 1000 جنيه ومضاعفتها استلم الكوبون لتدخل معنا السحب على الغسالات وثلاجات وجوائز تانيه كتير *


*ونسيتي تقوليلهم اهم سحب علي اهم جايزة يالارا اخص عليكي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




"طقم الجيلي " يابيبي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


> *وقضايا المجلة
> تم القبض على العضو عبود  بسبب اهماله لقسم وعدم اشتراكه مع باقى الاعضاء
> وترحيله الى سجن ابو زعبل*


*تصدقي زعلتيني جداا
بس كويس انك قولتيلي علشان ابقي اعدي عليه انا ورورو بعد مانخلص شغلنا في المعرض .. وبالمره نجيبله حتة حلاوة ورغفيين عيش يشق بيهم ريقو الراجل الصراحه ياما دخلنا توبيكاتوا وعطشف علينا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



*موضوع جميييل جداا وانا بعشق المواضيع اللي من هذا القاتيل يوه قصدي القابيل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*(متابعه جداااا)* ♥


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ياعسل
يامنورنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

> بس خدي بالك "*معرض واثقة ورورو للعرائس*" ده توبيك لوحده. :smile01 عايزين كل شوية أخبار من هناك لو سمحتي.


*
ههههههههههه طيب كلبش في الخشب بقي**:smile01 

خلي بالك ياست لولو انا ورورو بقينا مشهوريين اووي
يعني قبل ماتعرفي اخبارنا لازم تحجزي معاد الاول وتدفعلي عربون*:smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههه طيب كلبش في الخشب بقي**:smile01**
> 
> خلي بالك ياست لولو انا ورورو بقينا مشهوريين اووي
> يعني قبل ماتعرفي اخبارنا لازم تحجزي معاد الاول وتدفعلي عربون*:smile01



مش للدرجة دى مش بكلم مهند ونور يعنى هههههههههههههههه
قصدى حاضر عنيا


----------



## النهيسى (28 مايو 2013)

*روعه جدا جدا جدا*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا استاذى كتير
نورتنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى ياعسل
> يامنورنى


*طب احياة الغاليين عندك اشيخه 
بلاش تقوليلي عسل وعسليه وسكر والحاجات الملزقه دي:new2:
عالم ربنا بتنرفز فعلا:a82:

اتشفقنا:smil12:
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طب احياة الغاليين عندك اشيخه
> بلاش تقوليلي عسل وعسليه وسكر والحاجات الملزقه دي:new2:
> عالم ربنا بتنرفز فعلا:a82:
> 
> ...




اتشفقنا ياعسلية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قصدى يابطوط


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اتشفقنا ياعسلية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قصدى يابطوط


انا عبال ماقريت الكلمتين دول كانت عيني احولت من اللون الفظيع اللي كتبتي بيه:new2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا عبال ماقريت الكلمتين دول كانت عيني احولت من اللون الفظيع اللي كتبتي بيه:new2:



عادى عادتى ولا هشتريها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

اسمي موجود 
لا
طييييييب هههههههههه

فكره الموضوع حلوه اوووووووووووي لولو حببتي
وتابعه معاكوا انا
اوعي تجيبي سيرتي كدا ولاكدا انتي حببتي 
ولاتنسي انتي في قلبي ههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه شكلك كدة دورك قرب يامريم ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه شكلك كدة دورك قرب يامريم ههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههه
:spor24::spor24:
هو انا عملتلك حاجه دا حتي انا بحبك
اه والنحمه بحبك :smil12:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

مادام قولتى والنحمة يبقى بتكذبى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان ياعسولة


----------



## چاكس (28 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *اما عن المشاكل الصحيه للآعضاء
> **فلدينا اختراع جديد لسد شهيه الآعضاء ويشعرك بالشبع الدائم
> فيجب على كل عضو قبل دخوله للمنتدى ان يتناول 9 اكواب من الماء فالماء ليس له سعرات حراريه ويملا فراغ المعهدة
> وصحتك هى الاهم عندنا
> ...



*انا ضارب 4 قهوة لحد دلوقتى و لسه نايم .. شوفولى حاجة تفوقنى فى القهوة بتاعتكم دى .
جامدة التقديمة اللى كتبتيها .. كملى
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

عونيا الاتننين ياااحمد
انت امر بس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> مادام قولتى والنحمة يبقى بتكذبى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وانا كمان ياعسولة




ههههههههههههههههه

أنا بكذب :smil12:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

لا ياحبيبى طبعا 
بهرج يارمضان


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 مايو 2013)

*,.*

آلله ... *عندنآ فضآئية عندنآ فضآئية* :smile02:smile02
ولآ دى بآينهآ مجلة ههههـ
*حقيقى فكرة عثل لآرآ*
إستمرى يآ ثكرة 





*.،*

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2013)

حاضر ياقمراية نورتنيى ياعسل


----------



## عادل نسيم (29 مايو 2013)

بصراحة موضوع جميل وفكرته رائعة الرب يبارك أفكارك ويزيدك
ميرسي لارا بنت الملك الرب معكِ


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (29 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه فكرة جميلة ومترتبة كويس ... برافوا  

بالمرة انا عندى فى البيت الفلتر بينقط خلى حبو تبعتلى حد من مؤسسة الفلاتر بتعتها ... وربنا يستر


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 مايو 2013)

اقولك حاجه روحى اشتغلى مع باسم يوسف
ورايح يعطيكى نص جنية وكرنية الحرية والعدالة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2013)

اييييوااا جااااااااى
 و معايا عدت الفلاتر كلاااهااا
 سمعت فى حد فلتره بينقط---- هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

عادل نسيم قال:


> بصراحة موضوع جميل وفكرته رائعة الرب يبارك أفكارك ويزيدك
> ميرسي لارا بنت الملك الرب معكِ




ربنا يخليك استاذى نورتنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه فكرة جميلة ومترتبة كويس ... برافوا
> 
> بالمرة انا عندى فى البيت الفلتر بينقط خلى حبو تبعتلى حد من مؤسسة الفلاتر بتعتها ... وربنا يستر




متلعبش فى عداد عمرك دى حبو ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اقولك حاجه روحى اشتغلى مع باسم يوسف
> ورايح يعطيكى نص جنية وكرنية الحرية والعدالة




لالا المفروض يسبلى البرنامج كله ويمشى انا احسن واحلى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اييييوااا جااااااااى
> و معايا عدت الفلاتر كلاااهااا
> سمعت فى حد فلتره بينقط---- هههههههههههههههههههههههههه




عتبة عتبة رمسيس هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

*اخر اخبار المنتدى ليوم الاربعاء ومعكم كالمعتاد المراسلة يويو
*وسنوفيكم بكل ما هو جديد خلال 24 ساعه
الان وعدنا اليكم بعد الفاصل

*بالنسبه لآخر المواضيع فى المنتدى

فكل عضو بينزل فى قسم شكل لما الزوار اتخانقوا وقرروا يعمل اضراب عن المنتدى وقالوا " مش دخلين مش دخلين لحد مايجى المدير "
*
*وسنوفيكم سريعا عن حاله الطقس

ان الجو فى المنتدى حار جاف صيفا دافىء ممطر شتاء 
ويتوقع المدير باانه سيقوم بطرد جميع الاعضاء لانهم بينزلوا مواضيع بترفع الضغط وتسبب الشيخوخة المبكرة ld:

**اما عن المشاكل الصحيه للآعضاء
فيجب على كل عضو ياكل جزر كتير لان الجزر بيقوى النظر عشان يقدروا ينزلوا المواضيع فى الاقسام الصحيحة "خنقتونا"
*
*ومعكم بعض الاعلانات للآعضاء فقط

*
*- مطلوب لشركة يويو للتصدير موظفات نساء  بأجور مجزيه جدا 
فقط للااستعلام اتصل بالرقم الظاهر على الشاشه **2939433498*
*وسنصلك حينما كنت *

*- مؤسسه استاذه دونا نبيل

تعلن عن الحزام الهزاز للى عاوزة تخس بجد وماتبقش زى البالونة تحطى فى الشغل ماشى تحطى فى المطبخ ماشى تحطى وانتى نايمة ماشى
وان السعر كان 968
ومع الخصم بقى 967

*
*- معرض خادم البتول ويوحنا المصرى 

معرض الكتاب يوجد بيه جميع قصص جحا وسندباد وبكار يوجد قصص للتلوين 
بسعر خرافى 2 جنية ونص

*
*كن معنا دائما لتجد الآفضل وتختار ما يناسبك من كل عرض

*
*شليه للبيع
مساحته 43 متر عبارة عن (حمام فقط لاغير 
تشطيب سوبر لوكس
بحرى الدور 187 لا يوجد اسانسير بسعر هايل250000 الف جنيه اتصل الان تاخد كولتون اغنية جنات الجديدة حب جامد .........
*
*حوادث وقضايا المجلة

السيطرة على حريق فى بروفايل بنت الكنيسة وان بنت الكنيسة قالت ان دة اكيد من شغل العيال فى المنتديات المجاورة وانا زعلانة على الربع جنية اللى كان على الطربيزة فى بروفايلها واتحرق 
 *


​


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2013)

مجله جميله يالارا 
بس اجمل حاجه عجبيتني الصوره دي


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2013)

> شليه للبيع
> مساحته 43 متر عبارة عن (حمام فقط لاغير
> تشطيب سوبر لوكس
> بحرى الدور 187 لا يوجد اسانسير بسعر هايل250000 الف جنيه اتصل الان تاخد كولتون اغنية جنات الجديدة حب جامد .........



لالالالالالالا
دا كده الشقه ها تبقي كبيره قوي
طيب واللي عاوز بلاطه واحده يدفع كام


----------



## Samir poet (29 مايو 2013)

*يا جماعة اناجاهز منكل حاجة مش ناقص غير العروسة
حد يبرعلى بى بنت الحلال هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## soul & life (29 مايو 2013)

*هههههههه  عسل يا لارا  حلو علشان ميكونش كله جد  بس نكدتى عليا بحكاية الحريق دى الحمد لله انه مكنش فى خساير فى الارواح  نشكر ربنا انها جات على اد كده *


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2013)

*وسع وسع وسع 
عروضنا عروض ممتازة 
بنبيع بسعر الشركة 
يعنى مش هتلاقى الاسعار دى برة فى اى حتة تانية 
اطقم صينى للعرايس وكمان مفروشات جنان 
تعالى اشترى من شركتنا وستتمتع بالعروض 
عندك على كل طقم صينى طقم اركوبال 
وكل مفرش عليه لحاف فايبر هدية اسعارنا ملهاش مثيل 
تعال اشترى واحصل على احلى العروض والمفاجئات 
جهزى بنتك من عندنا احلى جهاز 
يلا عاوزة كل بنات المنتدى تيجى تجهز من هنا وهنعملكم احلى تخفيضات 
معرض رورو وبتول للمفروشات 
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا لارا يا قمر للموضوع الجميل ده 
بقالى كتير مش ضحكت بجد ضحكتينى 
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفه
متااابع  ​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2013)

متــــــــــــابع  

فكره روعه 

بس العدد اللى جاى اعلنى عن ســــد النهضه 

سكر يا لارا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

نورتوا كلكم
شكرا لمحبتكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> مجله جميله يالارا
> بس اجمل حاجه عجبيتني الصوره دي




ههههههههههه طيب ياقمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> دا كده الشقه ها تبقي كبيره قوي
> طيب واللي عاوز بلاطه واحده يدفع كام



اللى يجى منك كويس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يا جماعة اناجاهز منكل حاجة مش ناقص غير العروسة
> حد يبرعلى بى بنت الحلال هههههههههههههههههه
> *




هههههههههههههههههههههههه:99:هه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *هههههههه  عسل يا لارا  حلو علشان ميكونش كله جد  بس نكدتى عليا بحكاية الحريق دى الحمد لله انه مكنش فى خساير فى الارواح  نشكر ربنا انها جات على اد كده *




انتى منورنى اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وسع وسع وسع
> عروضنا عروض ممتازة
> بنبيع بسعر الشركة
> يعنى مش هتلاقى الاسعار دى برة فى اى حتة تانية
> ...




اوكازيون اوكازيون هههههههههههههههههه
نورتنينى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفه
> متااابع  ​




دا شرف ليا يابرنس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

soso a قال:


> متــــــــــــابع
> 
> فكره روعه
> 
> ...




عنيا ياعسل


----------



## Samir poet (29 مايو 2013)

*اظهار مفيش عروسةبنت حلال لية
هروح ادورفى حتة تانية
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اظهار مفيش عروسةبنت حلال لية
> هروح ادورفى حتة تانية
> *





لا هتلاقى متخافش ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2013)

مواضيعك لارا
بتفكرنى بفيلم الكيف  لمحمود عبد العزيز ههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (29 مايو 2013)

> *- معرض خادم البتول ويوحنا المصرى
> 
> معرض الكتاب يوجد بيه جميع قصص جحا وسندباد وبكار يوجد قصص للتلوين
> بسعر خرافى 2 جنية ونص
> ...


طيب انا و استاذ خادم البتول نبيع كتب ماشي كفاية اني هشتغل معاه .. لكن جحا و السندباد و بكار و قصص تلوين 






يلا منك لله ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مواضيعك لارا
> بتفكرنى بفيلم الكيف  لمحمود عبد العزيز ههههههه




هههههههههه والنحمة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> طيب انا و استاذ خادم البتول نبيع كتب ماشي كفاية اني هشتغل معاه .. لكن جحا و السندباد و بكار و قصص تلوين
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 انا حرة الله هههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *
> *
> *حوادث وقضايا المجلة
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي عملتي ذي التلفزيون المصري الخبر بينزل قبل حدوثه
ب 24 ساعه :w00t::w00t:

والحمدلله الحمدلله اهم حاجه الربع جنيه 
اه كله الا الربع بقا علي :99:
لقيته لقيته :heat:






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه كويس انك لقيته


----------



## dodo jojo (29 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههه...بجد الموضوع اكثر من رااااائع واحب اعلن عن مركز دودو جوجو للدش وتاجير بوكيهات الورد
 وتصليح التلفزيونات والموبايلات اى  اجهزه تانى لأ...هههههههههه..بجد مشكوره كتير يا تاسونى لارا على الموضوع الرااااااااااااااائع..وانتى تامرينى فى اى خدمات تصميمات صور ودى هديتى لافتتاح المجله...هههههههههههههههه


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا يادودو ياعسل

ربنا يخليك ليا يارب يادودو انت

ودورك جاى فى المجلة مش تقلق ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 مايو 2013)

dodo jojo قال:


> ​





الله 
حلووو التصميم دا ياواد يادودو
وكمان سبونج بوب :w00t:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

اى خدمة اصلا دودو الطفل المعجزة بتاعى 
حبيب اخته هو الصغنون 
ربنا يخليك ليا يادودو يامسيطنى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (29 مايو 2013)

ايوه انا اخوها اللى مسيطها..ههههههههههههه.مشكوره لارا على ايه يعنى ده حاجه بسيطه يعنى بمناسبة افتتاح مجله مش حاجه يعنى..ومشكوره كتييييييييييير يا بنت الكنيسه انا تحت امركوا فى اى حاجه..بجد شكرا لارا جدا على الموضوع وعلى تشجيعك لموهبتى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

*اخر اخبار المنتدى ليوم الخميس ومعكم كالمعتاد المراسلة يويو
وسنوفيكم بكل ما هو جديد خلال 24 ساعه
الان وعدنا اليكم بعد الفاصل

بالنسبه لآخر المواضيع فى المنتدى

ان الكثير من الاعضاء قاموا بااغلاق الكثير من المواضيع ونقلها الى المكرر ودى كانت خطتتهم الشريرة عشان يهبلوا المشرفين 


وسنوفيكم سريعا عن حاله المنتدى اليوم


القبض على بعض الاعضاء الذين كانوا يحاولون عمل دربكة يعنى وانقلاب فى المنتدى


اما عن المشاكل الصحيه للآعضاء 


اكتشاف مرض جديد فى المنتدى وهو مرض انفلونزا الذباب

ومعكم بعض الاعلانات للآعضاء فقط

- مطلوب لمدرسة يويو مدرسين العاب عقبال مالمدرس العربى يرجع من اجازته 
فقط للااستعلام اتصل بالرقم الظاهر على الشاشه

مؤسسه استاذه بنت المسيح

تعلن عن بدا حملة الغسالات فى مصر لو غسالتك عطلانة  او فيها برومة اتصل بينا
وسنصلك حينما كنت


 معرض جرجس منير ودودو جوجو


تخفيضات تخفيضات اشترى بسعر الجملة شبشب صينى بينور فى الضلمة وكمان بيغنى اغنية اااة ياليل 


كن معنا دائما لتجد الآفضل وتختار ما يناسبك من كل عرض


عمارة للبيع
عبارة عن (الدور الارضى فقط )
بسعر هايل560000 الف جنيه اتصل الان تاخد الحضن الصينى .........

حوادث وقضايا المجلة


العثور على عضوة مجهولة شعرها منكوش تتجول غرف المنتدى وبتقول(انا اللى جبت ده كله لنفسى
​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

اية عدد النهاردة مش عاجبكم ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

لا عجبنى انامووووووووووووووت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

*هههههه نورتنى ياسمورة
يارب يعجب الباقى*


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*دا نورررررررررررررك
عقبالى بقى اما اشوفلى عروسة كدااااااااااا
بيلية رومانسية شاعرية 
على كورنيش النيل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ياعسل
نورتنى


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ياعسل
> نورتنى


 تــعــرفـنــى ؟ ،،
 - أه 
 طـــب شــوفـتـنــى و أنـــا بــاكـــل مــانــجــا ؟ ،،
 - لـأ 

 يـبـقـــى مــا تــعــرفـنـيــش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههههه دى اقل حاجة فى الهبل فى توقيعى هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *ههههههههههههه دى اقل حاجة فى الهبل فى توقيعى هههههههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والنبى انتى عثل خالث خالث يا ثوكرة
 :t32:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه عارفة والنحمة اية الجديد هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*الجديد
انى هرجع بيكى فى موضوع استطافتى اطلع عيونك
انا لس فاكر
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

ههههههههه وانا فاكرة
يلا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*
حمشي وسيبك .. تتمناني .. تترجاني ... مش حرجعلك

كنت حبيبيك ... كنت حياتي ... مهما ناديتني.. مش هسمعلك

حمشي وسيبك .. تتمناني .. تترجاني ... مش حرجعلك

كنت حبيبيك ... كنت حياتي ... مهما ناديتني.. مش هسمعلك

آآآه عليك كلام مش عادي أول ماتيجي قصادي تبكي الدموع وتنادي بتحبني

يادوب ملكت عنية بدأت تلعب بية بايديك شوية شوية ضيعتني 

عليك كلام مش عادي أول ماتيجي قصادي تبكي الدموع وتنادي بتحبني

يادوب ملكت عنية بدأت تلعب بية بايديك شوية شوية ضيعتني 

أنا كنت الأمان جواك في وقت الجرح كنت دواءك ولما القلب داب في هواك انت جرحتني آآآه انت جرحتني

كان نفسي يوم اتهنىء أعيش معاك في الجنة وكل يوم أستنى ألقى ألم 

أصبر وأقول أتحمل لكن عذابك طول مش حقدر أمشي وكمل سكة ندم

كان نفسي يوم اتهنىء أعيش معاك في الجنة وكل يوم أستنى ألقى ألم 

أصبر وأقول أتحمل لكن عذابك طول مش حقدر أمشي وكمل سكة ندم

أنا كنت الأمان جواك في وقت الجرح كنت دواءك ولما القلب داب في هواك انت جرحتني آآآه انت جرحتني

أنا قلت حفضل جمبك كل عمري أحبك ظلمت قلبي وقلبك باع الهوى

هبعد وأنا على عيني فاكرك وانت نسيني ياخسارة حلم سنيني ضاع في الهوى

أنا قلت حفضل جمبك وبكل عمري أحبك ظلمت قلبي وقلبك باع الهوى

هبعد وأنا على عيني فاكرك وانت نسيني ياخسارة حلم سنيني ضاع في الهوى

أنا كنت الأمان جواك في وقت الجرح كنت دواءك ولما القلب داب في هواك انت جرحتني انت جرحتني انت جرحتني

تتمناني .. تترجاني ... مش حرجعلك 

كنت حبيبيك ... كنت حياتي ... مهما ناديتني.. مش هسمعلك

حمشي وسيبك .. تتمناني .. تترجاني ... مش حرجعلك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

اية دا يااخويا هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اية دا يااخويا هههههههه


*دور دورى فى المجلة
اعرض كلمات اغنية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه ماشى يابرنس


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*انتى تؤمرى يا كبير
بالمرة اية رايك  فى مشهد رومانسى مع بعض
انا وانتى كدااااااااا
ونقشر لب وناكول كوزدورة ههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

لا انا عاوزة الحوار اللى انتى استفضتنى فيه ومش عملتلى ولا سؤال
مليش دحوة


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*جارى البحث عن اسئلة محرجة وصعبة
وتنزيلها
عشان تجاوبى هناك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2013)

هههههههههه طيب مستنية


----------



## Samir poet (30 مايو 2013)

*تم يا ثوكرة
ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## dodo jojo (30 مايو 2013)

هيييييييييييييه..انا اتحطيت فى الاعلانات..تعلن شركة (يا حلاوه يا ولاد)عن شبشب يضئ فى المساء او فى الصباح اللى تختاره فى مصر الاتنين واحد....انتظروا مننا كل جديد..تحت رعاية امورة المجله لارا بنت الملك..يا احلى لارا شكرا..وادى تحابيش القاعده اهه..الحاجه ام الاختراع..الشبشب ب3985786 بس واللى مش عاجبه يروح يشرب من النيل ده لو لقيت ميه فيه اساسا..ههههههههههههه


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههه انت عسل ياقمر
نورتنى


----------



## keko0o (31 مايو 2013)

*حلوة اوى المجلة ديه *


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

لارا حبيبتي 
فين عدد يوم الجمعه ولا معطلين النهارده


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

الظاهر يوم الجمعه..اجازه..هههههههههههههه​


----------



## هشام المهندس (31 مايو 2013)

لالالا ممكن صلاة الجمعه طولت معاهم 
ههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

هههههه استنين تقروا بتاع المرة اللى فاتت
قولت يمكن مش عاجبكم
وساعتها ابطل اكتب


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

بالعكس بقي ان بقيت بعشق المجله دى..استمري​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

طيب حااااااضر
بس انا بس عشان لاحظت ان فى اعضاء كتيرة بطلوا يدخلوا قولت ابطل
فهمتنى ياقمر
بس حاضر هكمل


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

انا فى مقدرتى اساعدك لو عايزه....هى بس الناس لسه متعرفهاش فحاولى تنشريها​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

حاضر
وانا هنزل العدد الجديد بكرة اول ماافتح يادودو


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

اوكى يا تاسونى..​


----------



## Marina coptic (31 مايو 2013)

*يخرب بيتك يا بت انتى ايه مابتتهديش !!!!!!!!
كل اما تخشى منتدى تقلبيه مراجيح كده ؟؟؟
بقولك ايه انا لسه جديده هنا اوعى تجيبى سيرتى و كمان انا اخدت دورى و شردتينى قبل كده مش فاكره عند عادل و لا عادل التانى و لا اشرف
همووووووووووووووووتك *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتسيحى لنفسك ياقطة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (31 مايو 2013)

اه ه ه ه ه ه ...فيه ايه؟!؟!؟!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

ههههه شوفتى يامارينا
ادى دودو عاوز يعرف
اشربى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

*اخر اخبار المنتدى ليوم السبت ومعكم كالمعتاد المراسلة يويو
وسنوفيكم بكل ما هو جديد خلال 24 ساعه
الان وعدنا اليكم بعد الفاصل

بالنسبه لآخر المواضيع فى المنتدى

لا يوجد لنا الكثير من الموضوع بسبب كسل الاعضاء المستمر عشان بيشربوا كافى ميكس كتير


وسنوفيكم سريعا عن حاله الطقس

الدنيا حر حر حر اوى يافخررررررررررررررررى وهذا يسبب عدم دخول الكثير الى المنتدى بسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة 

اما عن المشاكل الصحيه للآعضاء 

انت شبعى  وقعت ورجليها اتكسرت وهى بتلعب مع شوية عيال فى المنتدى الترفيهى ودى اخرة اللى يجرى ورا العيال

ومعكم بعض الاعلانات للآعضاء فقط

مطلوب لمسرح يويو ممثلين مستغنين عن اجورهم  
فقط للااستعلام اتصل بالرقم الظاهر على الشاشه

مؤسسه استاذه ايرينى

تعلن عن اصدار سيشور شعر حريقة 
كيفية الاستخدام
اعملى شعرى ويبقى معاكى كوبية مياة تتفى على شعرك كل ماتعمليه عشان تحافظى على شعرك من الحرقان
صحتك اهم ياحلوة



معرض بنت النور

فوط للحمام 5 *1
يعنى لما الفوطة تتنيل بستين نيلة تحوليها للمطبخ علطول
يعنى مش محتاجة 2 فوطة لان عرضنا موفر كدة


كن معنا دائما لتجد الآفضل وتختار ما يناسبك من كل عرض

حوادث وقضايا المجلة

العثور على شخص تايه فى ارجاء المنتدى


​*


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يونيو 2013)

حلوه يالارا
يرجي اعطاء مواصفات الشخص التايه 
علشان اهله يطمئنوا عليه .... لطفا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

عنيا حاضر دلوقتى هتنزل هههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> عنيا حاضر دلوقتى هتنزل هههههههه



يالارا ياحبيبتي
ده اهله عاملين مظاهرات بباب المنتدى الوراني
خايفين الموضوع ينقلب على سياسه ياماما


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يونيو 2013)

انا سمعت 
انو خايف من السد الجديد باثيوبيا 
حاجه زي كده والله اعلم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

*العثور على شخص تايه فى المنتدى 
ومعانا مراسلتنا دونا نبيل
- ها يا دونا ايه الاخبار
- اقعد يا عم بقى ياعم اقعد يخرب بيت ده يوم يا ابا ده مش جيلاتى ده مايك مايك يا نهار اسود
-دونا انتى معايا 
-ايوة يا لارا انا معاكى فعلا احنا لقينا واحد تايه فى المنتدى وتبين انه صعيدى فحت وكان جاى يدور على الدلعة دى دى 
-ها ولقاها 
-لقى ايه يا ست انتى التانية مش كفايه هو عليا   

-هههههههه وادارة المنتدى اتصرفت ازاى
-فى الاول جبنا ايرينى علشان تتعامل معاه لكن للأسف جالها انهيار عصبى منه
وبعدين جبنا له بنت الكنيسة  اغمى عليها 
فا قلنا بس مش هينفع معاه غير استاذ هشام بعد ما تكلم معاه دقيقتين ودى كانت اكبر  فترة حد يقضيها معاه طلع السلاح بتاع الجيش بتاعه وكان هيموت نفسه بس  لحقناه
بس وفى الاخر جت حبو اعدائكم وفهمته انه هتوديه بيت الدلعة دى دى وخرجته بره المنتدى دلوقتى حالا اهه ولحقتنى قبل ما اتشل 
*


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههه
بجد يالارا روعه ده انتي يابنتي ما حصلتيش
الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه ربنا يخليك استاذى


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 يونيو 2013)

*فا  قلنا بس مش هينفع معاه غير استاذ هشام بعد ما تكلم معاه دقيقتين ودى كانت  اكبر  فترة حد يقضيها معاه طلع السلاح بتاع الجيش بتاعه وكان هيموت نفسه بس   لحقناه*

 وسيبقى السر دفينا عن حوار الدقيقتين
 هشام ده سره باتع​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه ايون والله


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2013)

عدد اكثر من رائع..المهم وصل بالسلامه التايه ولا لأ..عايزين نطمن عليه لحسن يقعد يلف على الاعضاء ويجبلنا فضيحه..مش ناقصين فضايح واوعى الخبر يوصل للمنتدى اللى جنبنا استهدى بالله واعقلى الموضوع وبلاش فضاااااااااااااايح..ههههههههههه..بجد الموضوع اكثر من رائع مشكوره تاسونى لارا على العدد المميز..دايما فى تقدم يارب....امين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

شكرا يادودو ياقمر انت


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يونيو 2013)

انتى اللى قمر​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يونيو 2013)

*وبعدين جبنا له بنت الكنيسة  اغمى عليها 


*ههههههههههههههه
اغمن عليا اغمن عليا اي اي اي ههههههه

يابت لاحظي انك بدأتي تخبطي في الحلل ^_^
خليكي بعيد عن الصعايده ها يابت لولو ههههه

وقد ازعر من انعر ههههه 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه جاية تهديينى فى توبيكى حضرتك ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه​


----------



## meno 7 :) (2 يونيو 2013)

جميلة اوى ياديفيد


----------



## meno 7 :) (2 يونيو 2013)

انت زعلان منى ؟


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

لأ..وعلى فكره دى تاسونى لارا اللى عملا العمل العظيم ده​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

نورتونى فى مواضيعى المتواضع
وانشا الله العدد الجديد هينزل قريب


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااا مسهل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

ماتصبر ان الله مع الصابرين هههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه جاية تهديينى فى توبيكى حضرتك ههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
حاشا وكلا !!!
انا اهددك حببتي  :cry2:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه طيب يااختشى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

*اخر اخبار المنتدى ليوم الاتنين ومعكم كالمعتاد المراسلة يويو
وسنوفيكم بكل ما هو جديد خلال 24 ساعه
الان وعدنا اليكم بعد الفاصل

بالنسبه لآخر المواضيع فى المنتدى

لم يقوم اى عضو بتنزيل اى موضوع جديد بس حصلت حاجة غريبة جدا العضوة بنت الكنيسة نزلت موضوع النشرة الاخبارية ودا رجع البهجة والفرحة تانى الى الاعضاء

وسنوفيكم سريعا عن حاله الطقس

الجو حر اوى فى المنتدى والاعضاء ماشية فى المنتدى تصب عرق واللى ماشى هى كلمة واحدة اللى على لسانه الله يخربيتشك يامرسى


اما عن المشاكل الصحيه للآعضاء

اصابة شقاوة قلم بمرض يخليها تتحرك فى السرير زى البطريك وكل  اللى طالع عليها من ساعة الحادثة بتقول (ما كنتش اعرف ان كل ده هيحصل ده  احنا كنا بنلعب شيكا ع العالى وشيكا ع الواطى وبعدين بصيت لقيتهم كلهم ع  العالى وانا بس ع الواطى اهىء

ومعكم بعض الاعلانات للآعضاء فقط

- مطلوب لمحل الكباب والكفتة اللى على اخر الناصية  عاملين بأجور مجزيه جدا وهى جنية ونصف فى اليوم وشد حيلك فى البقشيش 


مؤسسه استاذة كاندى

تشط مية غير اية تشط تقعدى فيه وانتى بتغسلى وتغنى اغنية اة ونص وقريبا فى الاسواق التشط الاكبر منه اللى تقعدى عليه وتغنى فيه اة وتلات تربع 


معرض كليمو وسامح


يعلن عن وجود ملابس كارتية اللى بيلعب تنس شعر الشحن الثابت اينما كنت


 
كن معنا دائما لتجد الآفضل وتختار ما يناسبك من كل عرض

حوادث وقضايا المجلة

اكتشاف مرض جديد فى المنتدى وهو مرض انفلونزا القفا

​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

*اكتشفت ادارة المنتدى مرض جديد انتشر بين العضاء وهو انفلونزا الناموس وبعد  تحرى وتتقيس اكتشفنا ان المرض ده بيتنقل بالافا (القفا) وذلك لان الفيروس  الذى يصيب الانسان بهذا المرض وهو فيروس fgh ذكى جدا يجعل المصابين بالمرض  يتخيلوا الناموس على قفا اللى قدامهم وبالتالى يحاولون قتله ومن هنا جاءت  التسمية بأنفولنزا القفا قصدى الناموس
يعنى لو اضربت فى يوم بالقفا على اقرب مستشفى والحق نفسك
وعن اعراض هذا المرض :
قال اطباء المنتدى انه لم يظهر سوى انه يفضل الانسان  يذن يذن من غير سبب وعلى فكرة بيتضايق قوى لو لقى حد بيقولوا بطل ذن علشان  كدة لو لقيت حد بيذن قدامك احمى قفاك واجرىىىىىىىى 
*


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه...اوكى..هاخد حذري واخلى بالي ..​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه طيب ادينى حذرتك ههه


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههه..حضرتك تحغه يا تاسونى​


----------



## kalimooo (3 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *اخر اخبار المنتدى ليوم الاتنين ومعكم كالمعتاد المراسلة يويو
> وسنوفيكم بكل ما هو جديد خلال 24 ساعه
> الان وعدنا اليكم بعد الفاصل
> 
> ...


تحححححححححححفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

شكرا كليمو نورتنى


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

*العدد ده بجد عجبنى جدا..دايما فى تقدم اكثر واكثر​*


----------



## keko0o (3 يونيو 2013)

nice 1 keep on


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

شكر االمجلة نورت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

مبروك ليك اخى
ونورت المجلة


----------

